# st johns wort & anger



## drkstar00 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've suffered from anxiety for a number of years, and have recently begun to partake of St Johns Wort...

and I've been on Prossac, Zoloft, and etcetera...

with no measurable, positive results.

I'm also not happy to say that paxil, made me a tad on the angry side.


And I've noticed this only recently with sjw...


Soooo then, this leads me to wonder if this' a general side effect of the herb/drug, or a sign of my final realization of how things are, and my frustration with current life circumstances, in the light of now being able to change things.


Is this 'herbal anger' then, or simply a side effect of finally feeling powerful for the first time, and ready to change things?


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

How long have you been taking it for? I don't think its the sjw though.

You might want to check out Kelly's sjw webpage and ask in their discussion forum if you don't get any answers from here. http://www.sjwinfo.org/


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, well I remember looking into sjw and anger has never been a side effect I've heard of before...

Seems like there could be a lot of mental reasons to be angry on sjw, or any medication that isn't working, yet may still be altering your mood somehow.

Do what seems right. If you know it is maybe just frustration in the form of actually having power and then not doing anything about it, well, acknowledge it and think about it, and plan on how to use that power to better yourself.

Maybe the medication works but your just not doing enough future planning so nothing happens. I'd be angry then.

Good luck man, keep us updated.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Come to think about it i was frustrated when i was taking sjw. But it wasn't due to the sjw - i was frustrated because the sjw wasn't working! :lol


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------

